# Caught some suckers



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to my sucker hole this afternoon. Baited it on Monday and haven't had time to go back. Caught 12 in 3 hours. Checked my feed and 50# was almost gone. Must be a lot of fish eating it. Quit and set 10 bush hooks on the way back to the camp. 

Will go tomorrow morning and squirrel hunt first. About 10 I will check my lines. Then spend a few hours at the sucker hole again. May hunt some hogs late afternoon.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that's living the dream. Catfish, suckers and hogs ... oh my!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Geez. You doin good!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

And squirrels


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like the good old days. As I was growing up we had a fishing and hunting camp on the choctawhatchee and Escambia river. We toted buckshot, birdshot ,and splitshot. Lol


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Motored by my lines early this morning and 4 bushes out of 10 was shaking. Put the fish in the boat and went squirrel hunting. Posted results in the hunting section. Made some videos with my Tactacam, but can't figure out how to post.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

One of my twin daughters and her husband bought a new home. My wife and my other twin daughter went over to help her pack. I decided to cook some fish for supper.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's the sucker chop and fried cooking. Just finished a big Italian supper or this would make me hungry


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Okay...*

Forgive my ignorance, Sucker=Catfish? :huh:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dragnfly said:


> Forgive my ignorance, Sucker=Catfish? :huh:


Redhorse sucker. Not a catfish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Redhorse sucker. Not a catfish.




Or as my grandmother called them "redhoss suckers"
The bagged pics in the first post are the cleaned suckers. He caught some catfish (with pic) later


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the difference between a sucker and a carp. I got tons of carp (I think). So many I've considered bow fishing for them. How does a carp eat?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> What's the difference between a sucker and a carp. I got tons of carp (I think). So many I've considered bow fishing for them. How does a carp eat?


I always caught carp with bread balls up in the grass. Lots of fun on the big ones.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If the bite continues I will have some suckers to give away. Keeping 6 of those I caught and gave 6 away. Also shared 3 of the catfish. Found someone who liked squirrels and gave them 6. I will post when I have something to share.


----------

